# side floats?



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

do any of you guys that have canoes use those side floats so the canoe is more stable? I was looking at them for my 14 ft waterquest. I bought the canoe for duck hunting but have ended up using is for fishin to. They look like they would work and make it more safe to use.


----------



## WINNER (Apr 7, 2004)

They work great. I am prolly gonna build some myself as they are pretty pricey to buy off the net. Google Canoe Outfitting and you should find something. It's nice if they break away to get through tight spots or rapids.

Winner


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

Do you NEED stabilizers to shoot a shotgun in a canoe?

I have never used a stabilizer. I have not dumped in several years. I know I can shoot a 45acp/super in my canoe without issue, but have not tried a shotgun.


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

i have the stablizers. i use them on lakes not rivers. they get in the way on a river but on a lake they work. i can stand in my canoe with them on and the boss and i use them to crappie fish in the spring. i would recomend them.


----------



## yakfishguy99 (Jul 1, 2008)

check out ebay nice stabilizers only $139.00 from key west paddle sports


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------

